

Vulnerability in Microsoft XML Core Services Opens Door to Attackers - Kenan
https://blogs.mcafee.com/mcafee-labs/vulnerability-in-microsoft-xml-core-services-opens-door-to-attackers

======
Kenan
See also the patch: <http://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/security/advisory/2719615>

